# any interest in SketchUp models?



## jv_pyro (Jan 10, 2010)

I went looking in the SketchUp Warehouse for beehives while planning a small bee-yard for spring, and found only TBH and Warre designs.

I have gone ahead and created some SketchUp components/models for Lanstroth 10F hives: deep & medium with frames, base, excluder, telescoping cover, etc. I didn't go so far as creating the individual hive sides with box-joints, etc, but they are otherwise accurate to the BeeSource plans and my Dadant woodenware.

These models are redundant as most builders will work from dimensioned drawings and plans like the wonderful ones made available here on BeeSource, but if there are any fellow beeks who like playing with SketchUp for visualization/planning I'm glad to make them available and/or submit them to Google Warehouse.


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

If you don't mind uploading them I would very much like to see them.
I normally use an AutoCad program but I have been playing with the goolge sketchup working on an observation hive. I was just trying to get familar with the sketchup. I really like the the 3-d and being able to flip and rotate the drawing so easily.
Thanks in advance for sharing!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I have also used SketchUp to adjust plans to suit myself or just to make something different and then build-it to see how it performs. I hadn't thought about sharing them through Google, but I will also upload the plans I have done to the Google model library.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

I used to run AutoCad. It was really great in its day. But Sketchup is so much easier, at least easier than AutoCad10 the version I have.
Post a thread with a list of links to all your work, would love to see them.


----------



## jv_pyro (Jan 10, 2010)

After a bit of cleanup, here's a snapshot of the Langstroth model hives I built in SketchUp 6 based on the excellent plans available here on BeeSource. I have submitted the model to the Google Warehouse as 'Langstroth Beehive' and tagged it appropriately.



The model I submitted to Google Warehouse doesn't have the ground plane, pallet or fashionable GQ model, just the hive components. I hope someone else finds this useful for simple planning, as I wanted to play with different arrangements for my new bee-yard.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hello JV Pyro, thanks for the great sketch. I will have to get back to practicing with this program as I have a few more ideas. Maybe someday I will be able to show the stands that I built with my welder and an outdated basketball stand from the neighbor. Thanks again, take care and have fun.


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

To make sketchup more useful, you can import dxf files:
http://groups.google.com/group/SketchUp3d/browse_thread/thread/ff220b21bcfe6818

And 
export sketchup files to dxf files with this add-on tool:
http://www.guitar-list.com/download-software/convert-sketchup-skp-files-dxf-or-stl

download link for the dxf export plug-in:
http://www.guitar-list.com/files/skp_to_dxf.rb


----------



## jv_pyro (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah-ha! Thanks for pointing me to that DXF conversion plug-in BoBn, I'm only 'playing' with SketchUp at this point, but if I end up going the CNC/Fab route I'm sure that will come in very handy. 

Alex, thanks for your enthusiastic support! I have to suggest the official Sketchup training videos as a great way to see how to use the modeling tools to their full extent.

I have to say that SketchUp really seems to have found the sweet-spot between a simple/intuitive interface and the deep/complex tools found in 'pro' CAD tools. I have access to ProE but neither the time nor inclination to spend the time learning how to use it properly for my glorified '****tail napkin' models.

My next project will be setting up my router table to make some traditional 5-frame nucs, I hope the girls appreciate my (neurotic) attention to detail...


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Great data!
Can you add the names to the contents like full depth super with it's dimentions?
Good work.
Ernie


----------



## jv_pyro (Jan 10, 2010)

Ernie, thanks for the input, feel free to download the model and have a look.

The components have simple names and descriptions: HD - Hive Body Deep, HM - Hive Medium, TC - Telescoping Cover, etc..., as different beeks run different setups for brood & supering. I realize that I failed to make a shallow super component, but I assume that anyone interested can easily reduce the HM component to a height of 5 11/16" and/or put dimensioned call-outs in another layer if needed.

I built the components to assist with beeyard layout and planning, not as fabrication documents. I believe the PDF plans available here on BeeSource, standard isometric projections with dimensions, are superior for that purpose.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I too have been uploading some of the plans I've created with SketchUp.

Here is a link to the index: Beehive Parts by Joey

All of these are to scale. If you download the SketchUp program, and use it to manipulate these drawings, you can find the dimensions of each component.


----------

